
Church Sues Zoom After Bible Study Hacked with Pornography - DeusExMachina
https://www.law.com/therecorder/2020/05/13/church-sues-zoom-after-bible-study-hacked-with-pornography/?slreturn=20200416141756
======
qubex
I saw a thread on Twitter about a teacher-parents meeting session being
gatecrashed by a grifter posting “hard-core pedophilia”.

To be honest I find it quite disappointing that people would even bother to go
to the elaborate lengths of finagling their way in (presumably whilst covering
their tracks) just for the sake of causing grief to others.

